# Scholl concepts but which one?



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

I have some Scholl concept s17 and s40 and some SN micro prime.

I have a white golf and its has very light scratches. i was advised from one company to use s40 but then someone else said it wouldnt get the light swirls marks out ans s17 would be better so now im confused. would use them both on a 3m polishing yellow pad.

Will be using micro prime on a blue 3m pad to get the silk feel.

If im advised to use s40 then would i need to use the micro prime?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

S40+orange foam pad will finish astonishingly and take the small amount of scratches out.
No need to use s17 also,youll just cut unnecessary clear coat.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

S40 is a fantastic polish and should do the job.


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

I havent got any IPA so was going to use SN micro prime afterwards as is would help to clean the surface as well. is this just over kill and would washing it be better to remove any dust?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

S40 won't touch the swirling on a Golf, you need S17. Just follow up with S40 and you'll be good. Having said that I've finished down perfectly with a 3M yellow pad and S17 on VW paint before too. 

Alex :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Use the basic rule, use the less abrasive compound first and work up, but generally the VW have a rock hard paint.


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

after i use the S40 as i dont have IPA can i just wash the paint and then use a glaze to give the sealant and wax a good surface to bond to?


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

What machine are you using for this?


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Ultimate Shine said:


> What machine are you using for this?


Im using a DAS6 Pro with 3M blue pad.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

That 3m blue pad on the da wont cut at all you need as the guys say scholls s17 and at least the orange scholls pad. I must admit that orange pad is awesome and the s17 will do the job on the golf, you will be able to finish with that combo:thumbup:

The only other thing is using menzerna 203s or i think it is 2500 now on a yellow menz polishing pad. You need a hard feeling pad to break the compound down otherwise if you use the 3m blue you could mark the paint with s17 as you wont get enough friction to break the compound.

Use the blue pad for applying sealants at medium to slow speeds way more cost effective as you hardly use any product 8 x 5 pence piece size dods of sealant should cover a car.


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Ultimate Shine said:


> That 3m blue pad on the da wont cut at all you need as the guys say scholls s17 and at least the orange scholls pad. I must admit that orange pad is awesome and the s17 will do the job on the golf, you will be able to finish with that combo:thumbup:
> 
> The only other thing is using menzerna 203s or i think it is 2500 now on a yellow menz polishing pad. You need a hard feeling pad to break the compound down otherwise if you use the 3m blue you could mark the paint with s17 as you wont get enough friction to break the compound.
> 
> Use the blue pad for applying sealants at medium to slow speeds way more cost effective as you hardly use any product 8 x 5 pence piece size dods of sealant should cover a car.


Sorry i am using a yellow 3M with S17 and the blue for the S40 and the wet glaze 2.0.


----------



## bo. (May 15, 2011)

I have tried S17 with purple, blue and orange Scholl pad, managed only with purple pad to remove swirls on Mondeo Mk3.
Blue and orange were not able to remove swirls.


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

bo. said:


> I have tried S17 with purple, blue and orange Scholl pad, managed only with purple pad to remove swirls on Mondeo Mk3.
> Blue and orange were not able to remove swirls.


Does the mondeo have hard paint?


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

No a lot softer than you vw.

Tell me are you wanting to buy just compound or would you buy pads as well?


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Ultimate Shine said:


> No a lot softer than you vw.
> 
> Tell me are you wanting to buy just compound or would you buy pads as well?


I already have S17+ S40 and SN Micro Prime and have a couple of yellow and Blue 3M pads. I was going to use a blue pad for glazing but I was told its too hard and advised to use the black one or do it by hand.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Forget S40....whilst its a good polish I just choose to go S17+ and job done...by switching pads it will change the way S17+ works....use it on yellow for the swirls and then blue to refine and burnish....

its also really not aggressive enough to compromise clearcoat unless your starting with a low reading to begin with....with the combo mentioned above i would be surprised if major removal of clearcoat was done....

I have a pdf just for these occasions if you need it.... http://www.cardetailingsheffield.co.uk/Reflectology-PDFs(2625039).htm

follow that and you wont go far wrong....trust me....


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advise.

With regards the changing pads. Would i use the polish on the yellow and then after i have worked it down a bit just change to a blue pad without re-applying any product to the blue one?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

just replace S40 with S17+....you would need to apply the polish to the pad as per but the way it works on a softer is slightly underrated by a few but most of my work is finished with it....90% ish....


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

I have just power polished a 2007 golf with a DA using S17+ with a chemical guys hex-logic orange pad.....

Some pics to prove what i was up against, the whole car looked like this


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

mine isnt as bad as urs. as i said very minor scratches. might just cleanse it not and properly detail it in the spring.


----------

